

World's largest and tallest spanning arch bridge (Dubai) - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/2008/05/dubai-creek-bridge-worlds-largest-and-tallest-spanning-arch-bridge.html

======
dmose
I have to hand it to them, knowing their oil wealth will eventually be
depleated, building 'world wonders' such as this and the borge etc is a stroke
of genius.

~~~
hugh
Building great universities and the free and open societies necessary to
support them would be an even better plan.

Cambodia has world wonders. Singapore doesn't.

------
crescendo
Interesting, but how is this related to hacking or startups?

